# Pros - Cons on Freud Router FT3000VCE



## El Abuelito (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys,


Looking to buy a new router for making Kitchen Cabinet doors with glass inserts. Having being leaning towards the Porter Cable combo. Then I saw an ad for this one Freud Router FT3000VCE


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you can still get one for 200.oo bucks jump on it, you will glad you did any time you can save 150.oo on a 3 1/4 HP router it's a deal..

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/24862-woodcraft-hot-deals-bf.html


=======



El Abuelito said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Looking to buy a new router for making Kitchen Cabinet doors with glass inserts. Having being leaning towards the Porter Cable combo. Then I saw an ad for this one Freud Router FT3000VCE


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

El Abuelito said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Looking to buy a new router for making Kitchen Cabinet doors with glass inserts. Having being leaning towards the Porter Cable combo. Then I saw an ad for this one Freud Router FT3000VCE


Hi Arman - October issue of Wood Magazine rated it pretty highly, even with the Bosch for table routing. Take magazine ratings with a grain of salt because I think a substantial part of the ratings depends on advertising revenues though(JMHO) Like Bj said though, grabbing a 3+ HP for $200 with a 5 year warranty is tough to beat.:sold:


----------



## El Abuelito (Dec 1, 2010)

*Deciding on which Router to owen*

Thanks for your input. I picked up a used PC 690 on craigslist, it looks fairly new and runs well the test is still to come. Decided to wait on the better router. Bought a dust collector instead.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

El Abuelito said:


> Thanks for your input. I picked up a used PC 690 on craigslist, it looks fairly new and runs well the test is still to come. Decided to wait on the better router. Bought a dust collector instead.


Hi Armando - Dust collector was likely the better choice if you had none at all. 690 should serve you fine, may just need an extra pass or two on the bigger stuff:yes4:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

El Abuelito said:


> Thanks for your input. I picked up a used PC 690 on craigslist, it looks fairly new and runs well the test is still to come. Decided to wait on the better router. Bought a dust collector instead.


I have a pair of 690s that I use for most of my hand-held work. They are excellent medium-sized routers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

How do you like the VS on your 690's ?

===========



Ralph Barker said:


> I have a pair of 690s that I use for most of my hand-held work. They are excellent medium-sized routers.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ralph
> 
> How do you like the VS on your 690's ?
> 
> ===========


I've actually only needed the VS once, when I routed the bolt slots on the 3/8" aluminum backer for the new fence. Seemed to work just fine. 

I couldn't count the cutters on the bit as they went by, though, so I'm not sure what speed it was actually running at.


----------

